# Tip Out To Drawer Mod



## bcpolaris (Aug 12, 2010)

I was looking around the forum for mods for the outback and found the tip out mod. I went to the local hardware store again and bought 16" full length drawer tracks. These are super strong and easy to install. This project was the first one my wife wanted me to do.
I bought russian white birch because it is so strong and have 7 pieces of veneer per 3/8 inch. Also it was on sale. 
Created a box that was 12" X 18" - there is room to make it longer but the drawer would be too far in the hallway if it was. 
Finally was able to use my brad nailer again on a project. With a little glue and brad nails the box was complete in no time.
Now I am thinking about modifying the lower drawers to make them full pullouts. But that is another project.

Now we can add some cutlery in the drawer instead of just a sponge.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

For those who want to buy it as kit.

See post #10.


----------



## bcpolaris (Aug 12, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> For those who want to buy it as kit.
> 
> See post #10.


I didn't know it came as a kit. That would have been easier, however I do prefer the full roller glides. i could darn near sit on this drawer I made. Those white glides are not very strong and don't roll very well either. The drawer I made is going to last along time and will not fall out during travel.
However if I didn't have the time or the tools the Kit is a great option.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

There are some out there who don't have the time, tools or experience for making something like a drawer. I think it's a service to the forum members, especially the newer ones, to post not only the mod ideas but the kits when they are available. Good job.


----------



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

That is an excellent modification. The tip out is practically useless in terms of storage. One more thing goes on our "to-do" list.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice job. A lot more useful now!


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

I did this mod last month. I have to credit another member for posting this link, http://www.barkerdoor.com/default.asp $15 for the drawer $10 shipping $5 for the glide from Lowe&#146;s, so for a total of $30 it was money well spent. The factory drawers in my 2008 21RS are 12&#148; wide X 16 depth but I ordered 12&#148; wide X 18" depth X 3 3/4" high. There is plenty of room on my 21RS I could have and probably should have gone with 21&#148; long.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm working on this mod. Have the barker drawer, thanks to whoever posted it, just need to get up to the storage place to put it all together.


----------



## Signguy (May 5, 2008)

Just checking out the Barker drawer options....but it doesn't seem to allow for 3 3/4" high...only 3" or 4" (with upcharge)....
Did you guys get the 3" size?


----------

